# floor vents for gas



## 96405 (Sep 29, 2005)

hi all newbie here
with regard to installing gas floor vents in a new panel van conversion, is it just a case of drilling the right size hole priming it and install the plastic vent , or is there more to it?
cheers in advance


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Hello and welcome morrmorr.

I think you have got that right. Are you referring to ventilation in general or provision of drop out holes to allow any leaked gas to safely disperse? There are recommended minimum surface areas of the vent holes for gas escape but not sure what they are now. In my own van I used a hole saw approx 40mm. 

I have also been advised that there should be a vent in any cupboard or contained area that the gas passes through. This makes sense as a leak could occur at any point along the supply pipe. I have though seen many vans that only have drop out holes in the actual gas cupboard.

In reality, I suspect my van was already over supplied in the ventilation dept even before I got the drill out. 

---
Steven


----------



## 88734 (May 9, 2005)

There could be a problem with drop out holes in the floor of a van if they were to draw in exhaust fumes into the rest of the van. Just a thought.


----------



## 96405 (Sep 29, 2005)

merlin said:


> There could be a problem with drop out holes in the floor of a van if they were to draw in exhaust fumes into the rest of the van. Just a thought.


 thanks for the help guys, yes i am refering to gas drop out vents  . interesting point about fumes from exhaust i have them in my other van seem to be fine but when sometimes i charge the battery when standing still it can get slightly fumey. so what you reckon just vent where the gas lines are going and the gas box or put 1 or 2 in the floor just in case?


----------

